# Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN



## jatin21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,
I'm planning to buy a new Samsung laptop. I'm confused between two models namely : NP550P5C-S03IN & NP550P5C-S02IN. Ist contains Win 7 with blu-ray drive and other contains Win 8 without Blu-ray drive. So is it worth buying S03 or S02?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## daks (Dec 4, 2012)

If you purchase Win-7 by 31st Jan 2013, you are eligible for the Windows 8 upgrade. Thus you might as well buy S03 with bluray drive, upgrade to Win 8 by paying $14.99(Rs 800).


----------



## Gtb93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Afaik s03 already has windows 8 pre installed.
Also, blu-ray drive is your choice. Are you going to be buying bluray drives often?


----------



## jatin21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Blu-ray is not necessary. But there is also a small process difference in both: S02 has 2.30Ghz whereas S03 has 2.40Ghz. Also S02 uses DIMM type RAM and S03 uses SODIMM. So is there any big diff. in there performance due to Ram or Clock. Also is win 8 a success, I had read somewhere that win8 consumes more memory than win7 (tested with windows performance rating test).


----------



## daks (Dec 5, 2012)

Better go with S03 , if bluray is not a concern ( why spend 3k more.!). DIMM and SODIMM RAM's are for desktops and laptops respectively.No such performance difference.


----------



## jatin21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks all!!!


----------

